# Disparo de activación del SCR



## diegomireles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hola, estaba buscando información sobre los disparadores de Schmitt y encontre esta página.

Me dejaron un proyecto con un circuito con SCR para la activación de un motor, el problema es que no tengo mucha idea de cómo hacer el circuito de control para mandarle el pulso al SCR.

Me gustaría que alguien me diera ideas de cómo hacerlo, puedo usar cualquier cosa excepto microcontroladores (el maestro dice que es matar cucarachas con dinamita). Sale pues gracias de antemano.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 29, 2005)

Puedes usar un circuito con un 555 en modo astable si lo que quieres en un solo pulso o un biastable si lo quieres periódico. 

Sin embargo, también lo puedes hacer con componentes discretos si lo que quieres es algo menos integrado y que se pueda "ver" el funcionamiento. (el esquema adjunto si bien està diseñado para un flash, lo puedes adaptar al encendido de un motor. Está sacado de: http://www.lunar.org/docs/LUNARclips/v5/v5n2/Lights.html donde puedes encontrar la explicación)

Y fíjate aquí para algunas otras formas de usar circuitos triggers y SCR:

http://www.hiviz.com/tools/triggers/makeown.htm

Espero que te sirvan.
Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## caskshun (Jul 6, 2007)

Si lo quieres controlar con un temporizador 555.

Los pasos son:

1.- has un circuito antirebote.

Utiliza un SN74LS14N es un inversor especial.
Polarizalo conectando de acuerdo a la hoja de especificaciones.

Conecta a la terminal de entrada No. 1 una resistencia de 10 Kohms y el otro extremo de dicha resistencia mandala a VCC (5VCD). En ese mismo punto conecta una terminal de tu "Push Boton", el otro mandalo a tierra. Conecta un capacitor de 0.01uF entre ese punto y tierra.

La terminal No. 2 es la salida esa enviala al Temporizador 555.

Si vas a utilizar un temporizador monoestable; es decir que solo responderá cuando persiones tu "Push Boton" Utiliza la siguiente formula:

T = 1.1 (Ra)C

donde T es el tiempo en segundos.

Aquí tu sabras cuanto quieres que permanesca encendio tu motor.

El capacitor que se conecta entre la terminal 5 del  NE555  y tierra no se tiene que calcular. este debe ser de 0.01uF.

No se si forsozamente tienes que utilizar un SCR pero si no puedes cambiar por un relevador.


----------

